# Police officer jobs



## copout (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi How hard is it to get a police officer job if you got a clean record? and what cites hire the most cops? I know cops in my city but i wanna move away, I want action
Thanks


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Thank me later


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

copout said:


> Hi How hard is it to get a police officer job if you got a clean record? and what cites hire the most cops? I know cops in my city but i wanna move away, I want action
> Thanks


You have a lot in common with Poison.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

copout said:


> I want action
> Thanks


That's nothing $30 on Dot Ave can't fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

This shit is an epidemic lately.


----------



## CaptinFocker (Oct 19, 2009)

Drive down mass Ave twords the long wood area and you will find plenty


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Copout, your grammar really sucks. Honestly if its any reflection of your intellect its going to be very difficult for you to become a cop.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know if it's because these whackers are beating off to the concept of taking the c.s. exam in two weeks, or it's just a mod or two playing games. 
I really want to believe it's the latter, because the former means we're all FUCKED


----------



## copout (Apr 4, 2013)

Irishpride said:


> Copout, your grammar really sucks. Honestly if its any reflection of your intellect its going to be very difficult for you to become a cop.


working on that!


----------



## copout (Apr 4, 2013)

well thanks, that's what you are  I am better than you so I wont be raciest like you


----------



## copout (Apr 4, 2013)

btw i seen recruiters but just wanna be a cop. i use to teach them how to do 40 pull ups when i was 15 1350lp leg press and 525 squads 16 455 bench


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

Can a mod please close and lock this thread... Enough of this troll.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

copout said:


> btw i seen recruiters but just wanna be a cop. i use to teach them how to do 40 pull ups when i was 15 1350lp leg press and 525 squads 16 455 bench


Joseph, I've seen your pictures on Facebook. There is no way in HELL that you bench 455lbs. If that's even what you meant, because it's difficult to try to translate your gibberish.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GMass said:


> I don't know if it's because these whackers are beating off to the concept of taking the c.s. exam in two weeks, or it's just a mod or two playing games.
> I really want to believe it's the latter, because the former means we're all FUCKED


 Nope. Sorry. This guy actually does exist. In fact under two different screen names. One joined two days ago and the second today. By the end of today, both will be banned, IP addresses and all.

I had this guy's FB yesterday morning. Waiting for his fist post under his other screen name.

For some reason, he does not want to work for his home town of North Attleboro because he believes that there isn't enough action.

And here I thought that just because he appears to be a self absorbed Douche Bag in his very much open Facebook profile, it doesn't really mean that he is.

And what the fuck is "Raciest"? Did he mean Racist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

JP1209PA said:


> Can a mod please close and lock this thread... Enough of this troll.


Sorry. This will remain open for a bit. I promise to lock it at some point and move it to MC Gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

